# Know Your Temps : JackDeeEss



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Argentium Vir
Infinite Zero
naglaro00
Vigilante
Orc
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Schlupi
Shorkio
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




gameboy13
8BitWalugi
N]pker[×]N
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
Fudge
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *JackDeeEss
*


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2011)

DO you love me?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 26, 2011)

hai.
How are you?
Can you sign this waiver for me?
What/who are you the most thankful for?
What do you think happens when we die?
What consoles do you currently own?
What was the worst game you've ever played?
What was the best game you've ever played?
Which do you think is better: 3DS or NGP?
Xbox360, Wii, or PS3?
Right to bear arms, or right to arm bears?
Have you ever been so angry you threw a VCR at a burning bus?
herp derp?
Tres bien, au revoir~


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you love Schlupi?


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2011)

richardsito said:
			
		

> Do you love Schlupi?



HE IS AVOIDING THE QUESTION he mush not love me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why u no love me?


----------



## wasim (Jun 26, 2011)

he haven't answered anyone's question yet !


Why are you late ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how are you ?
fav food ?
fav game ?
fav console ?
the person you like  on gbatemp ?

( don't have time to ask more questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you love Schlupi?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 26, 2011)

How's life?
Odiferous nethers?
Do you dip buttered bread in tea then eat it?
What's the story to your username?
Your thoughts about the 2012-end-of-world controversy?
Where will you dine when you die Heaven or hell?
The most awesome anime character would be?
Do you think a famous person life is worth more than a "normal" person's?
What is the most inspirational song you ever heard?
What do you consider to be "true love"?
Ever been in love?
Do you think that everyone has their own soul-mate, per say?
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself?
Do you consider your Sin a burden?
Do you have any special talent that would bewitch others?
Most fond memory?
What is your greatest regret?
Are you married?
Desired number of children?
What fascinates you the most?
Your opinion on guns?
What era would the world evolve into?
Do you believe in yourself?
Your desired career?
Favorite sport?
What is your dream?
Who is the person you look up to/respect the most?
Would you do an extremely hot slut if she asked you to?
What is your profession?
Favorite alcoholic drink?
Why do you play video games?
Favourite movie?
What is the name your favorite story?
Your opinion on under-age sex?
Do you believe that friends are necessary?
What do you hold dearest to you?
Would you die protecting it?
Do you believe that we can live in peace?
What makes you happy?
What do you think is your reason for living?
What will you wish for if you had the chance?
Your philosophy on life?
I hope you lead a "successful" life.
Don't let your wrong doings swallow you up.
Seeya around


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Am I cute?
What about The Catboy?
Can you fly?
Did you know Sprite uses artificial preservatives?
Where am I?
Who am I?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can I ask more questions?
Derp?
DS or PSP?
3DS or Vita?
Me or you?
Yes or No?
If you knew me would you buy me a beer?
How my video games have you beaten?
Hmmm?
Can I ask more questions later?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ohai. Another KYT!
Or something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1]  Hai?
[2]  How's life?
[3]  Are these impatient trollstempers bothering you?
[4]  Am I bothering you?
[5]  What's with the Schulpi queries?
[6]  How many tempers does it take to screw on a threadless lightbulb?
[7]  Do all roads lead to Rome?
[8]  [stolen from catboy... don't tell him] What's an Uke?
[9]  I ran out of questions, so I'll come back for question [9] later, ok?
[10] Actually, I changed my mind... So, anyway on to question [11], ok?
[11] Uh, something came up... Question [12] next time... Promise... Ok?
[12] I'm not boring you, am I?
[13] I decided to finish my questions... Not mad, are you?


PS
[14] Sign mah Death Note for me?


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 26, 2011)

I doubt he'll answer any question


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 26, 2011)

How does one even join this KYT sessions waiting line?


----------



## Shorkio (Jun 26, 2011)

Why GBAtemp?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 26, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> How does one even join this KYT sessions waiting line?




After everyone on the list is done, the Mods accept tempers who sign up for the next "season" of KYT. For anything more concrete than that, ask the Mods [I think Vulpes is usually the one who handles this]. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 7, 2011)

Will you ever come back and answer any questions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: By the way, this fell so far down, I had to literally hunt for it. HUNT. That shouldn't happen. Shall we call this one a failed session?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2011)

Jack and his brother Ben come on irc once in a while, when I spot one of them I will tell them that Jack needs to answer his KYT questions.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

SHIIII- 

Guys, I've been away this weekend, with no wifi. 

I shall answer your questions later, and I've asked TrolleyDave and P1ngy (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to extend my session for an extra day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on my iPod ATM, it'll take ages to do it all.
My apologies


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you like PeeAssPee?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DO you love me?


no.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> hai. * Yo.*
> How are you?*Fine.*
> Can you sign this waiver for me? * What now?*
> What/who are you the most thankful for? *Dad *


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> he haven't answered anyone's question yet !
> 
> 
> Why are you late ??
> ...


----------



## wasim (Jul 10, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i ask liitle more now ?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 10, 2011)

What does your username mean?
Why is your fav game not Halo if you have it everywhere?
What is your member no?
What county do you live in in the UK?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

I did the others in Bold so you could understand which bits are my answers.
I can't be arsed writing the "[ b] tag" with all of these questions, so i'm not doing it for these.
hope you understand.




			
				sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> How's life? fine.
> Odiferous nethers? what now?
> Do you dip buttered bread in tea then eat it? don't drink tea.
> What's the story to your username? Jack likes DS's. ;D
> ...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Ohai. Another KYT!
> Or something...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

Shorkio said:
			
		

> Why GBAtemp?


why not?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> Do you like PeeAssPee?
> no
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


no thanks, I could barely read the first load.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jul 10, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> What does your username mean?
> Why is your fav game not Halo if you have it everywhere?
> What is your member no?
> What county do you live in in the UK?


Jack likes DS's.
Because It used to be, and I cant be bothered to change my avatar and sig.
Idek.
West Midlands


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 10, 2011)

BTW, just some advice: your member number can be found to the left of your posts (above country flag).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Thanks for taking part JackDeeEss, we hope you enjoyed your session! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next up : http://gbatemp.net/t301770-know-your-temps-gameboy13


----------

